# cysts anyone?



## icsipgd (Apr 25, 2011)

hi all, got preg 1st cycle of clomid 50mg and MC 
started taking clomid one cycle AFTER and im now on 3rd cycle of clomid, hoping this will be a lucky one, increased it to 75mg as it is our last before IVF....

anyhow had a severe sore side OV day---was crying with pain, could hardly walk......had a scan yesterday cd18 and i have cysts on my right ovary.... my ovaries were perfect before hand..doc said they will go away by themselves.....hope so, if im  not pregnant I hope they wont hinder the IVF process....
anyone have this happen to them? 
how long does it take for cysts 2 disappear? thanks....

will be on BCP before ivf process anyhow


----------



## pea.pod.dreams (Mar 26, 2011)

hi ya, i had a cyst 3.5cm which is really big and i took a microgynon pill for 20 days and it went, i went back and had a scan and it had gone. microgynon is great for shrinking cysts.
good luck


----------

